# abandoned IUI; cervical polyp;



## chocolatefudge (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'm feeling pretty rubbish and wondering whether any of you have had the same symptoms and have found things improved once a full cycle had gone past.

I was to have had my third medicated IUI last cycle, after two BFN IUIs and an abandoned IVF last June (low amh/max medication: two follicles, one egg, which didn't fertilize properly.) I took the buserelin and menopur injections up to day 8 but at the first scan the sonographer found a cervical polyp which it took a fortnight or so to get a diagnosis of. The IUI cycle had to be abandoned so I had no meds beyond day 8 and no ovulating shot which I've had for the previous IUIs. There was no sign of the polyp when I had my previous IUI cycle in October 2010. 
I had no pain during the first three weeks of the cycle, and none of the usual disturbed bowels/bloating I've had before with the buserelin/menopur mixture, but when my period was due to arrive I had a migraine which lasted for days and quite 'spiky' period pain; followed at long last, 8 days late, which is a complete unknown for me, by the most painful period pains/backache/constipation/headache/nausea/weakness/paleness/ which I've ever had. I felt absolutely awful and wobbly/tearful/irritable in a way which reminded me of past depression which has really worried me.
The fertility nurse suggested it might be a good idea to wait for a cycle before having another IUI as I've felt so out of sorts and I felt far too unwell anyway to have started medicating again while having stomach cramps. 
Blood flow has all but stopped and wasn't much heavier than normal, only bleeding for three days and the worst of the pain has gone but I still feel very very tired/slow/having difficulty concentrating and have constant cramps very low down. I feel ok sitting down/lying down, but quite wobbly standing up.
Sorry to go on so, but I wondered whether any of you other ladies with cervical polyps or abandoned IUIs have had the same symptoms and whether it's just 'one of those things' and everything will get back to normal next month?
When the IUI was abandoned the sonographer couldn't see any follicles or ovaries anyway, so presumably the meds hadn't actually done anything. I wondered whether the polyp might have taken up the medication instead as I had read about that on a website and had quite a lot of very clear discharge after the scan which must have disturbed the polyp, but the nurse said that she had never heard of this happening.
I hope it's just all been a bad month and some rest will make things better. 
chocfudge xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Chocolatefudge

Sorry, haven't had direct experience of this but I wanted to give you a    and say that I hope you feel better soon.  I certainly found that my period after my two IVF BFNs were horrible physically and also emotionally.

   

Ellie


----------

